# S3 sound system



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there anything I can do to power the syphonic Audi sound system. The sound is a bit weak compare to what I had on my last car, I had 2 6x9 speakers, 1000watts amplifier, as well as 15inch subwoofer. I know the S3 has a build in subwoofer but it is very weak in my opinion. Anyone who has improved thier?


----------

